# Seagate Hybrid Drives



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Seagate hybrid drive delivers SSD performance at HDD price"

"Along with the launch of the Momentus XT, the company is releasing its Adaptive Memory software"

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...?taxonomyName=Storage+Hardware&taxonomyId=149


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an SSD in my desktop for the boot drive, it really flies! I'd like a larger SSD for the laptop, but they're still out of reach. I'm looking at these for my laptop, I have one the 500GB ones on pre-order.


----------



## Roclemir (May 24, 2010)

Yea they look great. Optimizing what data you use most. There's only 4GB of SSD memory, but that should be well enough to seriously boost speeds when it "optimizes" or puts your most used data into that 4GB (inc. OS files and you most popular applications). I read somewhere that they tested it against another SSD drive and a Velociraptor 10 000rpm drive and it booted within 5secs of the SSD and well ahead of the Velociraptor. I couldn't find however if they were planning a version with a larger SSD capacity or if they have a desktop version.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, while I wait for cheap SSD's, I'll use this.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

More info at links in this article: Seagate Demos First Hybrid Hard Drive.

*Performance is boosted by algorithm that caches frequently-used data.*

-- Tom


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Tiger Direct has them for $129 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=jo_pTdthTuc-CWN35CZfZd_.CaZW.2Ieqg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, with their shipping, it comes to the same price as Amazon. The fact that they say 5-7 days tells me they don't have them yet either. Given my experience with Amazon and Tiger, I'll stick with Amazon for mine.


----------

